# Central Boiler vs Heatmor



## Slick (Aug 19, 2008)

Great site, been reading and searching for days. Obviously by the title I'm shopping an outdoor wood furnace for my 2800sf shop and 1200sf house. Been doing alot of research, just met with the local central boiler dealer for a long talk this weekend, haven't met the heatmor dealer but he's next on the list. Comparing the two by the number the Central is hard to beat so maybe I'm missing something....bigger firebox and more water combined with natural draft makes me hope for a longer burn time? Or am I crazy? The heatmore does have firebricks but less water, smaller door (couple guys to me get the biggest door I could as I'll be pissed with a smaller door when it freezing cold and I want to throw huge logs in and get it over with), smaller firebox, less advertiaed btu's (I think)....more expensive...I know it's stainless steel but am I missing something or should I just order the CB and get it over with? Real happy with the CB dealer also, great guy.

Thanks!


----------



## crowbuster (Aug 19, 2008)

I to looked at a bunch of them for about 2 yrs before I bought mine. I was lucky to be able to see each in action and load them before I made my choice. I chose the heatmor for the firebrick, auger ash cleanout and at the time was cheaper than the c.b. equivalent, that was 4 yrs ago so ymmv. What i saw was the guy with the c.b. had to relight his all the dang time, I know he didn't use the best of wood but he would turn down the thermostat while gone so it would not cycle as much, maybe this caused his trouble, not sure. I was really turned off by the ash removal, all one box and all, also felt i needed a blower opposed to natural draft, I love my heatmor and know I made the best choice for my situation. I can't bash c.b. i know they are quality as well and the local dealer ( c.b.) has great service and is always very busy. What ever you decide elevate your platform, do not skimp on the installation material and use a barrier between your owb and the slab so you won't lose as much heat. I'm sure you won't go wrong with either unit this is just my experience. good luck and good cutting.  

C.B.


----------



## Slick (Aug 19, 2008)

Good advice, thanks. I forgot to factor in the ash removal...your right, I also wasn't to happy with the firebox just being...a box, fire, ashes and all....not sure how much fun that's going to be to clean out 

How about the other tips...you said to evevate the furnace, is that just to get the door higher for loading? I planned on pouring a slab that will be a good deal bigger than just the burner so I was going to set it on either blocks of some kind or pour another 3 inch or so platform for just the burner to keep the edges from sitting in water on the slab.....also on the barrier you mentioned....first I've heard that one also, just some board insulation under it work? Not sure about the heatmor but the CB I just looked at has a big dead space under it, easy to insulate that...


----------



## mimilkman1 (Aug 19, 2008)

I like my CB a lot. For your application I would get the medium sized one, the 6048 I think. JSYK I am not a dealer or affiliated with a dealer, just a happy customer. There are going to be people on both sides of the fence saying one thing or another about them. I don't have any problem with my fire going out, I just check it a couple times a day and usually fill it once. I start one fire per year. The ash cleanout is really no big deal to me, about once every 2-3 weeks I move the coals over to one side and shovel the ashes into a wheelbarrow and shovel out the other side and reload with wood. I try to pick a day where it isn't real windy, but I have not had a big fuss about that. 

Kyle


----------



## crowbuster (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey slick, I just made my slab 12" thick and it's perfect for me. I am 6' tall. Yes it is for ease of loading. I used that foil covered bubble wrap from the hardware as my barrier. Also used silicone around the base of mine to seal it. I also liked the sand around the grates on my heatmor. I am not trying to sell any of them, just letting you know my likes and dislikes on the 2 units, your situation my differ from mine, just do your homework to avoid any buyers remorse either way you go. Hope i helped ya alittle, good luck.


C.B.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 19, 2008)

I also have a heatmore stove. I wouldn't trade it for anything!!!! The ash removal is the easiest of all the stoves I looked at. I also raised my stove up 12" with a large concrete pad I poured. I made a 4' x 4' area in the front and back of the stove so I wouldn't have to stand in the mud. Just a thought.....worked for me.


----------



## tanker (Aug 19, 2008)

$th year with a 5648c.b. and very happy with it.Wheelbarrow load in the am and then another at night.Old 2 story farmhouse on a hill with very little insulation in the ceilings and can run you out of most of the house with hot temperatures. One question though,if your boiler is insulated well,(my c.b. is very well)why would you need to insulate under the boiler on the slab?


----------



## barkeatr (Aug 19, 2008)

I HAVE the smallest CB. Cleaning the ashes is no big deal, but its a pain to STIR the ashes in between cleanings, and mix in the 40 dollar a bottle ashtrol mixture to make the ashes less caustic and rust causing. With that said the box is still rusting. its hard to mix the ashes every day with a fire going. A hard layer of ashes starts to lock moisture in and that causes the rust. 

I have not seen any comments on this but im entering my fourth winter and im starting to get some pretty good rust pitting in my box. I sand it down and paint it but...

My fire goes out occasionlly, when logs get stuck and dont fall down to the burn layer..

Good luck


----------



## crowbuster (Aug 19, 2008)

[. One question though,if your boiler is insulated well,(my c.b. is very well)why would you need to insulate under the boiler on the slab?[/QUOTE]


I did it to reflect heat back into the firebox and not into the slab, every little bit helps. This foil is only a quarter inch thick.

C.B.


----------



## Ed*L (Aug 20, 2008)

Heatmor here also. This will be the 5th year on it. No regrets, it's been a really good unit.
A friend has a CB, he's happy with it.....other than the cleaning.

For the first 2 years the Heatmor kept a 3000sq/ft poorly insulated farmhouse at 78 degrees all winter long. Thats the temp Grannie was comfortable at so thats what she got! Even with all the wood that got fed thru it (some wet, some dry) the average ash removal was 2 coal buckets a week. Can't beat that!

Ed


----------



## PFrench (Aug 10, 2019)

I have a Heatmor stove and have been pleased with it. I have had it for about 15 years. With the blower, it will burn anything and I routinely use green wood. I can’t imagine how a stove with no blower could do that. With a blower all you need is an ember and it will relight. Seems to me if you have green wood and cut your stove off, while at work, that it would have to go out with a CB. If you think all your wood will be nice and dried before use, you will find that it won’t be. Anyway just speculating on the CB going out. A Heatmor will come back after you have been away from home for days.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Aug 12, 2019)

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> I also have a heatmore stove. I wouldn't trade it for anything!!!! The ash removal is the easiest of all the stoves I looked at. I also raised my stove up 12" with a large concrete pad I poured. I made a 4' x 4' area in the front and back of the stove so I wouldn't have to stand in the mud. Just a thought.....worked for me.



Not to hijack the thread but does your HM take the sand in the bottom or is it a gasser? I aquired an older stainless model that you have to put sand in, it has an ash auger. I like the idea of raising it up a foot and I do intend to make the slab bigger so as not to stand in the mud.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 12, 2019)

PFrench said:


> I have a Heatmor stove and have been pleased with it. I have had it for about 15 years. With the blower, it will burn anything and I routinely use green wood. I can’t imagine how a stove with no blower could do that. With a blower all you need is an ember and it will relight. Seems to me if you have green wood and cut your stove off, while at work, that it would have to go out with a CB. If you think all your wood will be nice and dried before use, you will find that it won’t be. Anyway just speculating on the CB going out. A Heatmor will come back after you have been away from home for days.


11 year old thread, but what central boiler has no fan? Burning green wood is hard on steel because of increased moisture. Stainless has cracking problems and can rust at seams. No OWB brand is without problems.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Aug 12, 2019)

An 11 year old thread? Not sure it's a record but must be close to one.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 12, 2019)

dave_dj1 said:


> Not to hijack the thread but does your HM take the sand in the bottom or is it a gasser? I aquired an older stainless model that you have to put sand in, it has an ash auger. I like the idea of raising it up a foot and I do intend to make the slab bigger so as not to stand in the mud.


Yes, it has sand in the bottom of it. I think it is the 400 model. I really like it up higher so I dont have to bend over to look inside of it. I am 6'4 275lbs so I try and take it easy on my back these days


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 28, 2019)

I have had my Central Boiler CL40 since 1995. It finally started to leak this past spring. had a repair guy to repair it today. he made a new chimney section out of 1/4" ss and a pipe adapter out of ss ,repaired a worn out weld in a baffle and looks like I am good to go again. $300 plus I gave him an extra $50. Roughly 23 plus yrs trouble free and when I bought it I paid $4500. best money I ever spent.


----------



## Iaff113 (Sep 29, 2019)

Duce said:


> 11 year old thread, but what central boiler has no fan? Burning green wood is hard on steel because of increased moisture. Stainless has cracking problems and can rust at seams. No OWB brand is without problems.



I was wondering the same thing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkie62 (Oct 1, 2019)

Early CB's like mine have no blower,just a damper ----few parts means longevity.


----------



## Marley5 (Oct 2, 2019)

milkie62 said:


> Early CB's like mine have no blower,just a damper ----few parts means longevity.



Mines an early one, just a damper......no issues at all.
Makes me wonder why some negative reviews though, neglect ?


----------



## milkie62 (Oct 6, 2019)

Marley5 said:


> Mines an early one, just a damper......no issues at all.
> Makes me wonder why some negative reviews though, neglect ?



The guy that repaired mine said he had done around 300 installs for the dealer and many repairs. he said mine is the best one he has ever seen.


----------

